# Kennel name?



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm trying to come up with a 'kennel name' so that I can write off some of the expenses I have related to training and such. I'm having a bit of a brain fart, so I thought I'd ask if you all could help me come up with one. 


I live in the mountains of Western North Carolina (in a little valley, actually), and I'd like for the name to reflect that if possible. Unfortunately, there's no German word for 'hominy' or it would be much easier...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would guess that you would have to register the kennel name in order to use it for tax write offs. That or prove you belong to some type of SAR or PD unit.
Registering with AKC requires breeding records that cover so many years, etc. JMO!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It was suggested to me by my TD, and since I _will_ be having a litter next year (no jokes about me having a litter, please :lol: ), it's for that reason as well.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK no jokes about you having a litter next year........ but if you have quintuplets make sure to take lotsa pics


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

böser seifiger Mais

So you know what I think of hominy


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I remember the one time I drove through Western Virginia and Virginia (yes, not NC, I know), I remember there being a decent amount of mist in the mountains in the morning. I used Babblefish, so the translation's probably wonky if you're wanting German. How about "nebelige Berge," which supposedly means misty mountains, or "nebeliges Tal," or misty valley. Or go with the old standby of von Cabe (or vom?). Sorry, not real original on either way.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

How about, Von Der Zwinger Cabe


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

:razz: Mike. If I have quintuplets next year, I doubt I'll have much time to post online! Gosh, I hope that doesn't happen! [-o< If it does, it'll be God's will, I guess!


I don't like hominy, or grits, either, Carol. :-& The name of the area I live is called Hominy Valley, though, so I was hoping to be able to use that, but oh well. I did find an online translation that gave me 'Maisbreital,' but a lady that trains with us said that didn't really translate properly from German, and actually meant wide corn valley, so.... ](*,) :lol:

I _would_ use my name, and make it vom Haus Cabe or whatever, if it wasn't so 'different.' People screw it (my name) up so much as it is, I don't want to make things more difficult by making it part of a kennel name. I can't tell you how many times people mis-pronounce it! It's supposed to be pronounced like 'Kayb,' but people say 'Cave,' 'Cade,' 'Ka-bè' (like it's French or something), 'McCabe,' and even 'Cab.' :roll: :lol: Any more, when we go out to eat, we'll tell the host or hostess that our last name is Smith (my maiden name) or Adams, just to avoid having to spell Cabe (sometimes they _still_ get it wrong even when we spell it for them) or we just have to listen closely because it might be mis-pronounced and then we miss getting a table. I know, I know... :-({|= 



Our mountains _are_ known as The Great Smokies, so something like you suggested would work, Maren. I like vom Nebelige Berge alright. I'm writing all the suggestions that I get down, so I can go through and pick out the ones I like best, and then check and make sure they aren't already in use. I certainly don't want to steal someone else's kennel name! 

One question, for those of you that speak the language, how do you know whether to use von or vom? Does it matter?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

How about incorporating Enka into the kennel name - a lot of dutch and german history and that is where hominy valley is near,no? [I taught at Enka HS for a while about 20 years ago]


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You're right, Nancy. I had forgotten about the history of Enka. I live about a mile from Enka High, btw. Is 'Enka' German/Dutch?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://southern.railfan.net/ties/1961/61-10/enka.html

http://www.fundinguniverse.com/company-histories/BASF-Aktiengesellschaft-Company-History.html

Enka was a Dutch Company. In the 1980s, BASF, a German Company (which I think was the worlds largest chemical company) bought the plant. Of course I read all is history now as the tower has been felled. ... it was a long time ago ....... I took an advanced chemistry class on a tour of the plant while it was in operation.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

vom Tax Avoidance

or if you want to go Belgian-style

van 't Weinig Belasting


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It's not about avoiding taxes, Mike! :lol: In fact, I'll probably end up reporting it all on a Schedule C on my tax return, so there! :razz:

Nancy, my dad worked almost 40 years at BASF, and was laid off several years ago, losing all of his retirement and everything. It totally sucks.  Colbond operates out of there now, and Asheville-Buncombe Technical College (A-B Tech) has taken over a few of the newer buildings for some of their business classes. They knocked down the two smokestacks just last week (story: http://citizen-times.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=200771217088&source=rss), and I think there are plans to demolish some of the rest of the plant as well. It's unfortunate that the plant cannot be used for anything anymore. It was pretty much a self-sufficient place, decades ago.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

If I were to start a kennel, I would probably try to somehow incorporate the name of the dog that meant the most to me, or whatever was my inspiration into the kennel name, perhaps by anagram.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

so 'vom Makee Lotsa Monee' would be out, then? :lol: :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

That's as good a name as Pups R Us


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

are there any striking-sounding creeks/rivers/mountains nearby kristen?

as far as "vom" vs "von" i can't remember the dif, maybe someone else here can help on that.

but whatever you do, don't go dutch!!! it's too difficult for us muttly americans to "get".  german is bad enough...


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> are there any striking-sounding creeks/rivers/mountains nearby


Not really. I mean, there's Mount Pisgah, which is right by my house, but most of the other 'named' mountains are quite a ways away, and might be confusing to people trying to find me, if I _do_ decide to get more into breeding or whatever, later on down the line. Kind of like the Asheville Schutzhund Club that trains in Flat Rock (which is about 30 miles southeast of Asheville). :lol: 

I couldn't find any list of names of the smaller mountains around Mt. Pisgah when I tried to search for them online. Hmmm, let's see......what else is there? The French Broad River runs through Asheville, but isn't really that close to my house or anything. There is a little creek on the other side of the road, but as far as I know, it's un-named It flows into Beaverdam Creek, which eventually merges with South Hominy Creek. Others that I know of in this vicinity are: 

Pole Creek
Bill Moore Creek (which fed the Enka plant)
Curtis Creek

and a little further away, just by a few miles are:
Chestnut Creek 
Bent Creek
North Hominy Creek
Dingle Creek 
Dutch Cove Creek


So no, nothing really extraordinary about those names.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Dingle Creek


Where is Jeff?????:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: I thought of him when I put that one down, too! :lol: Most of the creeks around here are named after people.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Dingle Creek





Carol Boche said:


> Where is Jeff?????:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:





Kristen Cabe said:


> :lol: I thought of him when I put that one down, too! :lol: Most of the creeks around here are named after people.


I can just imagine what he would come up with......=D> =D> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Whatever it is, it will be funny, but probably not a Kennel name....:-D


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> I can just imagine what he would come up with......=D> =D> :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Whatever it is, it will be funny, but probably not a Kennel name....:-D


but if it's in dutch or even german, who would know, at least here in the states, that your kennel name was "dingle-berry acres"???  :-D

my registered herd name for dairy goats is "blithering heights"!! in english!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok, to update, here is a list of names that I'm considering, in no particular order. I've looked on the USA website and I didn't see any that were already registered there, but if anyone sees a name that someone is already using, please let me know and I'll take it off the list. Also, if any of them are not grammatically correct or whatever, let me know that as well, since I used an online translator and we know they are not always right! :wink:

Vom Eulental - from owl valley
Vom Walnussbach - from the walnut creek
Von den Blauen Bergen - from the blue mountains
Von den nebligen Bergen - from the foggy mountains
Von den dunstigen Bergen - from the misty mountains
vom nebligen tal - from the foggy valley
vom dunstigen Tal - from the misty valley
vom KleinesTal - from the small valley
Von Walnussflüsschen - from walnut creek
vom Bergtal - from the mountain valley
vom kleinen Bergtal - from the little mountain valley
vom Talausblick - from the valley vista
vom Hochlandtal - from the highland valley
Von Himmelland - from sky land
Von Geschickter Schönheit - of skilled beauty
vom Schlammflüsschental - of the mud river/creek valley
Von Kleewiese - from clover field
Von den kleinen Bergen - from the little mountains
von den blauen Bergrücken - from the blue mountain ridge


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Account for the gender of your nouns.

Von must be followed by something plural (von den), or feminine (von der)

Vom is a contraction of "von dem", so a neuter or masculine noun must follow.

Viel Glück!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

A fine example of how sucky online translators are! :lol:

I know nothing of German, so I have no idea what nouns are feminine and what nouns are masculine.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you have Sherlock? Its translator is pretty good, I think. (I tested it by typing in a few French phrases I knew...... so I can't guarantee all the languages. :lol: )


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, you could give your kennel an American name?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

A pocket dictionary would tell you. It's rather random. Can't always tell by looking at the word.

However, most of what you posted is correct. I didn't mean to imply it wasn't.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I _could_, Nancy, but how boring would that be?! :lol:

I've Never heard of Sherlock, Connie. 

Thanks, Steven.


----------



## Angelique Cadogan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry I am not creative one bit, but I like your last name CABE why not have it as part of your kennel name...you never know if your kennel becomes very popular you might want your last name as part of it?:wink:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I already explained why I don't want my name to be part of it, back in message #8. :wink: Here's why:


Kristen Cabe said:


> I _would_ use my name, and make it vom Haus Cabe or whatever, if it wasn't so 'different.' People screw it (my name) up so much as it is, I don't want to make things more difficult by making it part of a kennel name. I can't tell you how many times people mis-pronounce it! It's supposed to be pronounced like 'Kayb,' but people say 'Cave,' 'Cade,' 'Ka-bè' (like it's French or something), 'McCabe,' and even 'Cab.' :roll: :lol: Any more, when we go out to eat, we'll tell the host or hostess that our last name is Smith (my maiden name) or Adams, just to avoid having to spell Cabe (sometimes they _still_ get it wrong even when we spell it for them) or we just have to listen closely because it might be mis-pronounced and then we miss getting a table. I know, I know... :-({|=



I doubt my kennel will become very popular! :lol:

Here's a finalized list of the names I'm going to choose from. Some of the others I liked were already registered with FCI, so I took them off the list, and someone pointed out that AKC only allows you 30 characters when you register a puppy or dog, so I had to take that into consideration and remove the names that were too long.[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Sans Serif]

von Himmelland - from sky country
vom Hochlandtal - from the highland valley
von den Nebligen Bergen - from the foggy mountains (since I live in the Great Smoky Mountains...)
vom Nebligental - from the foggy valley (...in a valley LoL)
vom Talausblick - of the valley vista/view
vom Walnussbach - from walnut creek[/FONT]


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I like #1 and #5.


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

All nice names Kristen!

I'm a little disappointed that you aren't considering my personal favourite: Vom Tax Avoidance :lol: :lol:

Oh, better check with Steven to make sure you're properly matching the nouns and their genders


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

OK could we wrap this up please? 4 pages to name a kennel..............


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Damn....I was gonna say vem dawgs costalotsa :mrgreen: just kidding..sorry Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Vom humorlosen Hundenkollektor


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Steven Lepic said:


> Vom humorlosen Hundenkollektor


Its amazing how similar german is to dutch......


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well i for one, would like to know how you say "the house of dingleberry" in german (w/appropriate male/female noun/verb/whatever). 

because i think no-one other than me would name their kennel that, and i would really like to name it correctly if/when i do. and i WOULD (sorry--i'm just kinda twisted that way  ). remember "blithering heights"?


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I understand your issues with not wanting to use Cabe in your kennel name because people have trouble with it; people have come up with pronunciations on Cassian I would never have conceived of...but do you think those same people who cannot figure out Cabe might be able to wrap their brains around "von den Nebligen Bergen"?

At least Cabe is easy to google...


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It's one thing to mispronounce something in another language. It's another to mispronounce/misspell something as simple as 'Cabe' even when it's said and spelled for you. If people can't even get it right when I'm standing there telling them how to say/spell it, why do I want to make it that much more of a hassle for myself? :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you should have my maiden name!!! "Schnerre". hahaha


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

There you have it - forgive my online grammatical flaws - I could put it in ******* but not German: It has a nice melodical ring

vom zwinger ohne namen


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"phonetics are phun"!!!! (as are "physics")......


----------

